# 3 FREE Hat Patterns for Kids



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

From KnitToday come this month's FREE pattern offering of three animal hat patterns for kids. Just makes you wish you still had kids to knit for, doesn't it? Well, there's always volunteer knitting!
http://www.knit-today.com/pattern/3-animal-hats?utm_source=Adestra&utm_medium=email&utm_term=&utm_content=read%20more...&utm_campaign=Knit%20NL%2027%2F07%2F11


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link, the hats are lovely and even better they are knit on 2 needles rather than in the round.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Will try the patterns and if they turn out will send them to by grandchildren in Ireland or give them to any charity that need them.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I tried several times to register at this site and never did get into the site---any suggestions. I really need these patterns for my twin boys!! Thanks for help! M ^j^


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are sooooo cute. Thank's for link.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah---an hour later and endurance to keep trying---I got into the site and now have the patterns!! Thank you Lord.
Hopefully will knit one of them soon. M ^j^


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting - adorable hats.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, MrsB, those are really cute!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have those patterns...now how cute are they? 

Thanks for showing.

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have those patterns...now how cute are they? 

Thanks for showing.

Camilla


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are so cute thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

love the cute hats... so glad that you share the link.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Just love the happy look on the little boy's face as he shows off his cool hat!


----------

